# phantom or tri colour ?



## lottieheaven

Hi there, one of my Lolas puppies is chocolate and tan, some sites describe it as phntom whilst others call it tricolour........I know it makes no real difference but Im just interested in what the correct term is ? I think she is going to be smooth coated though as at 4 weeks she looks more like a spaniel puppy than a 
poo.
What do you think ?


----------



## Goosey

Hi , puppy looks gorgeous. 
Myself I'm not sure what the term for the puppy's colour is, but as for the fur whilst smooth as it is at 4 weeks it can change drastically . 
Both my two have had very smooth hair at that age and have changed so much. Molly looked very much the same as your pup but now has a wave not a tight curl and Sid who is only 8 weeks looked like yours but now has more of a wave to his hair than Molly ever did!


----------



## Cat 53

My Phoebe was a chocolate but at twelve weeks when we went to pick her up she had developed frosting on her paws, inner thighs top of her legs and throat. Nothing else has changed. She is now 19 months old. I believe this colouring makes her a chocolate phantom. But to me she is just my little girl.


----------



## DB1

Can't remember the exact definition, worth googling images of both. Think too early to tell on the coat, although I can already see a little bit of a wave developing. . .


----------



## wilfiboy

A phantom has the markings of the tan on a Doberman . They'll have a tan patch under the tail, generally almost a 'cross' on their chest and tan eyebrows. She's gorgeous whichever x


----------



## Lynn<3

Muzzle, eye brows, cross on chest, under tail and "socks". She is so cute!!!!!


----------



## Marzi

Sweet baby puppy girl 
Tricolour means three colours I think and is most commonly black white and brown, however can also be brown, tan and white.
In poodles phantom is as Lynn says, I think in cockers it is more commonly refered to as chocolate and tan or chocolate with tan markings....
But 'just beautiful' will do to describe that pup.


----------

